# Win a drawing of your horse!



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Contest Rules:

*One entry per person. 
*Submit your favorite photo of your horse
*I will pick a winner on July 14th, 2010.
*Winner will recieve a digital image of a portrait of their horse. 
*Feel free to enter pictures even if they're not your favorite. . . I can always fudge it up a bit, and put your horse in a meadow instead of in front of the manure pile, or whatever!

I love to draw, so I thought this would be a fun prize! I'm looking forward to seeing your horses! I'll post a picture that I have drawn in the next comment. 

:wink:


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh no!
I want to enter my boy, but my pictures of him are rubbish at the moment.
My friend is a photographer and is coming down in late July so I'm going to have to give it a miss.. how frustrating


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

King,
Enter anyway! I can be creative with backgrounds,etc!


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay if you say so 
I suppose this picture can be okay if you cut my ugly mug out!








The light makes him look a strange colour, but he's actually a very dark dapple grey like this:








He's only a 4 year old, bless his little heart.
This was when I tried him out to buy him!
He hasn't been taught to go in an outline yet, but I'm teaching him to work off the leg first as he's just been broken.


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

Here are my pics...these are of me and my maw maws horse Spud...


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

oops i forgot to say which one i wanted in the contest...The one i want to enter in the contest is the 1st one...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

here is a picture of my gelding, Splash.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Nali- 14 year old Quarter Horse mare.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Payette, your work is just fantabulous. My Mac is saying that word doesn't exist, but it does now!! It's so hard to choose.. I have a gazillion and one photos... but this is my favorite at the moment:


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I have too many to choose from... but this one caught my attention when I was looking through all the pictures.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow! How am I going to choose! Awesome pictures!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My 22-yr old Paso Fino gelding and me. He's the most reliable horse I've ever owned


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry if its small. Heres my girl Silver Sabre


----------



## aandbminis (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is mine...one of my fav. horses my mini stallion Bare


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Me and the best horse in the world (Sheena) lol


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

Dreamer


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My Lyric


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is Spike.


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

if you don't wanna do all the horses (if i'm lucky enough to win) just do the paint in the middle.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow~ There are so many awesome pictures already, I have no idea how I'll choose! I'm leaning toward randomly picking out of a hat!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

when i plaited my mare apache up. Good luck to everyone, its going to be a very hard competition to judge.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't judge! I totally had planned to draw whichever picture leaped out (metaphorically speaking ;D) and cried out "Draw Me!"
But, they all keep doing that~ 
I will put all your names into a hat on bits of paper and let one of the kiddos pick a winner at random.
Really incredible pictures, and lots of beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hahaa, good idea 
why dont you run a pole on your 10 favorite ones?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

heres my entry


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Claymore, 8 year old crossbred gelding:


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


> View attachment 34467
> 
> 
> heres my entry


He/she's gorgeous!!! What breed??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's the Squishy! ~


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

ChristianCowgirl said:


> He/she's gorgeous!!! What breed??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha thanks  he's an appaloosa x tb


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

Smokey. 11yr Quarter Horse Gelding. He acts like a 2 year old, unfortunately!


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Ace  
3 yr old OTTB


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's meh poneh. :wink: Victor, 10 year old psychotic mania-- erm, I mean Thoroughbred.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

My baby (champ)


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty Boy:


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

He's not my horse, but my horse lives at the same stable and I took the picture, is that okay? (If its not can I enter one of my horse instead?)

Lado Satan Paulo:


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Masatisan~ I don't see why not  He's gorgeous, by the way!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lakota 5 y-o, Morab/PaintxDraft


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

^not sure but if you could do this pic instead of the one above that would be great. This picture would be perfect but its blurry. =(


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's my girl Grace.


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

This is a picture of one of our CKMR members horses. His name is Doc Romeo and he is a freeze branded Kiger stallion from the Kiger Herd Management Area.


----------



## cozmo (May 24, 2010)

My loan horse Max.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

My best girl Stoeka, always in my heart! :smile:


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Pick me! Pick me! lol


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*William, anglo arab*

your work is fantastic!

this picture was taken yesterday at our first show... and we won!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the compliment! William is gorgeous. . .Congrats on your win!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope I am not too late!

This is Nelson aka Prime Target - my 21 year old Thoroughbred Gelding.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can I change mine to this?


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

i'd really like this picture blown up to a large poster size in a sketch, or in black and white because i would REALLY love to hang it on my bedroom wall and write a poem for him or something gooey like that, but its a bit too expensive to have that done... if you could make this possible, that would be the absolute B E S T thing in the world, besides my blessed horse, Vegas...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

MIE, I just have to say that I'm totally loving your photo! :grin:


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow. . . Everyone has such AMAZING pictures and GORGEOUS horses!!!! My kids will pick a random winner out of a hat tomorrow night. There is no way I can choose a winner based on merit. . . There are just too many great pictures! I'm excited!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

payette said:


> Wow. . . Everyone has such AMAZING pictures and GORGEOUS horses!!!! My kids will pick a random winner out of a hat tomorrow night. There is no way I can choose a winner based on merit. . . There are just too many great pictures! I'm excited!!


really good idea  haha exciting!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> MIE, I just have to say that I'm totally loving your photo! :grin:


Thanks! ME TOO! I saw it on my camera after the clinic and I gasped at its' awsesomeness!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oooh I'm excited!


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> My best girl Stoeka, always in my heart! :smile:


OMGosh! I could have died laughing! This pic is soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

AH! I hope im not to late...if so o well lol BUT If im not to late and I happen to win...just surprise me with whichever photo you like best lol I included three...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

GraciesMom said:


> OMGosh! I could have died laughing! This pic is soooooo cute!!!!!


Awwww, thanks. She was a real sweet funky little mare. Miss her tons! :smile:


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

SOoo the winner is?? hehe I am impatient!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

*. . . and the winner is:. . . .*

(Drumroll, please!)
Equiniphile!!!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

^^This is the picture chosen at random by my kiddos. . .
Amazing pictures, everyone! I would actually like to draw many of them. . .
Equiniphile, I will start your picture tomorrow!
Everyone else, when I get a bit more time, I really would like to draw more of these pictures, and would be glad to send you a digital image of the drawing of your horses.
Thanks everyone for entering!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay Equiniphile! And kind of cool you will have a picture of the boy to keep since you don't have hm any more. 

Can't wait to see the finished work Payette!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, I'm so excited! It'll be great to remember him by . Thanks!!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Equiniphile~ Here is the drawing. . .I will scan it in when I get a chance- it looks better than the picture of it I took. I hope you like it!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Too cute!! You are really good!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! That's great! You got really good skills. :smile:


----------

